# Who has owned an ("old style") RS4?



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I know this can only really be answered by a test drive, but un-modded, would I find one "quick" ?


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

YOu are probably best asking this on Tyresmoke.net or RS246 as loads of ex-owners on both forums.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

thinking of a change :?:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

shao_khan said:


> YOu are probably best asking this on Tyresmoke.net or RS246 as loads of ex-owners on both forums.


I know there are some ex-owners here who don't always visit there... ;-)



YELLOW_TT said:


> thinking of a change :?:


Not to replace the TT Andy, no.... :roll: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

clived said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > thinking of a change :?:
> ...


glad to hear it


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> I know this can only really be answered by a test drive, but un-modded, would I find one "quick" ?


Yes. I'd have thought so. Think BMW tuned diesel low down, but with a good top end surge that will take you another 2000rpm further in any gear.

Remember that the RS4 was still a tad quicker stock than the RS6 out of the box, both to 60 mph and to 125mph.

They are not cars that generally feel underpowered on the road.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> I know this can only really be answered by a test drive, but un-modded, would I find one "quick" ?


Rather a moot point, as you'd mod the f*ck out of it the day after purchase


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

And they still look great too.

Spotted two this weekend - including a really dark green one that looked lovely.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > I know this can only really be answered by a test drive, but un-modded, would I find one "quick" ?
> ...


Agree. Test drove an RS6 a couple of weeks ago and was totally underwhelmed, the RS4 feels much more of an involving package. It's not the lightest car around, and being an Audi is cursed with terminal understeer, but straight line speed not much this side of a Porsche Turbo can keep up. Power easily upgraded (but guess you know that), thicker ARB and a short shifter will complete the picture.

Prices softening ahead of the B7 launch, seen some going for as little as Â£26k - a lot of car for the money.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > I know this can only really be answered by a test drive, but un-modded, would I find one "quick" ?
> ...


Gary, i'm not so sure you're quite right on the above. Out of the box, according to Manufacturers & roadtests, the stock RS6 is .3 quicker to 60 & .6 quicker to 100. I know it's hardy a large gap, but a gap all the same. You'll also find that the weight difference between the 2 cars is less than 100KG & of course the RS4 is Avant only (old model).

Been out in many RS4's, both stock & modified & they are indeed very quick & like the RS6, a stealth supercar.

I was with the owner of RS246 this weekend at the Ring & he has a subtly modified RS4, only about 30ishBHP over stock, but the noise (Sportec de-cat zorst), handling & power were amazing. His biggest twaeks have been to the handling, with a fully adjustable K&W system. It's also got the Recaro sports seats, the same as the TTQS, but all leather.

Clive,

The RS4 is defo worth a punt. Good choice 8)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I wonder what figures the magazines came up with...?

Look at it from Audi's point of view - they are hardly going to release the RS4's big brother and then admit that it is slower, if indeed it is...

My fingers are in my ears re RS4 prices. La la la la la, I am NOT going down the Â£25k car route again, regardless of bang per buck.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> My fingers are in my ears re RS4 prices. La la la la la, I am NOT going down the Â£25k car route again, regardless of bang per buck.


Carlos, what do you mean? Do you forsee a problem?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Clive - I think (and obviously stand to be corrected here :wink: ) what Carl is saying is that he's not really interested in 25k cars anymore, no matter how huge the performance. I guess having had the TTR and then the 330d, he's well into his modded scooby now, and rather than spend more he's subtly modding as he goes.

Don't think it's a specific RS4 related issue.

BTW, the 2 current owners I know are really pleased with them. One very nicely tuned to something over 500hp. My choice Avus or merlin purple w/silver leather. Many, but not all fully loaded with e/s/r and satnav plus.

What are you thinking of?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


Factory numbers:
RS4 1620 kg = 0.23bhp per kg 
RS6 1865 kg = 0.24bhp per kg

Not light cars (hence munching of front tyres as quattro tries to over come ahead of axle engine placement) Prob negligable difference on the road out and out.

Don't know how much power the auto torque converter on the RS6 squanders but it wont be to it's advantage compared to a manual in the RS4.

Not heard of too many mechanical probs with engine.

What I wanna know is who is gonna order (or has ordered) a new RS4?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Quite a few over on RS246 have taken the plunge for the Saloon. We saw a B7 RS4 Avant Mule at our Nurburg hotel on Monday evening (sounded very sweet & clad in many RS6 parts).

Ps. The RS6 figures you posted are for the Avant & i've no idea where you got those RS4 numbers, as they defo don't apply to the old model (B5). That model is over 1700KG


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

My brother in law is selling his. Y plate, 25,000 miles. Let me know if you want any more info


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Actually, read your post properly!! I read it that you were looking to find one quickly!!

I have driven it a few times and it goes like the proverbial. Only thing I didn't like was the fuel bill, almost as bad as our Cayenne!


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Ive been out in quite a few many times.

from standard , mildly modded, heavily modded, and plain bonkers.

Id love one, but bricks and mortar are beconning.

One of my fondest memories is "Noggy babe" around Donnington.

600 bhp mental modded beast.

Misano would be number one choice for me, (memories of Ferrari red S3)

closely followed by Nogaro Blue.

--------

i must not buy an RS4, i must not buy an RS4 :lol:


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Ps. The RS6 figures you posted are for the Avant & i've no idea where you got those RS4 numbers, as they defo don't apply to the old model (B5). That model is over 1700KG


Just checked my Audi RS4 brochure that the previous owner passed on to me with the car and the kerb weight of the B5 RS4 is 1620kg. You can also download the brochure from rs246.com


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Subject to it passing an Audi pre-warranty check later this / early next week, I've just agreed to buy this:


































Not the best pics in the world - obviously I'll post some more once I've picked it up....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice choice!

How come your are ditching the 535d?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice one CLive - best colour too (IMO).

Surprised someone opted for the body coloured mirror housings and black roof rails though.

Obviously gone for the stealth option.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Nice choice!
> 
> How come your are ditching the 535d?


Just fancied a change basically Gary. The 535d is an amazing long distance eater, but it's all too easy - just doesn't have the "X" factor for me


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Jonno is correct. The problem is that cars that a few years ago were north of Â£50k (RS4, see also Maserati on the other thread) are now down in moderately specced new 3 series country. My scoob is now strictly track only (plus occasional weekend blast) but I have no need of a top motor to drive day to day in at the moment.

However that might change in the not too distant future. I still think Golf GTi plus Jabba remap will be the way I go, assuming it all comes off. RS4s and Masers at Â£25k are very tempting though. MUST remember the running costs when weighing up :twisted:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Ps. The RS6 figures you posted are for the Avant & i've no idea where you got those RS4 numbers, as they defo don't apply to the old model (B5). That model is over 1700KG
> ...


I stand corrected. Had picked up some info on RS246 & read the weight of the B5 RS4 as 1720KG, when in fact it is 1620 as you correctly state.

Clive, looks like a sweeeet motor. I'm more than positive you'll enjoy it 8)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Lovely car, Clive

If it wasn't for the lousy Audi customer service experience I suffered with the TT, I would have considered one when I sold the R32.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Surprised someone opted for the body coloured mirror housings and black roof rails though.


RS4's are gorgeous!!! But I must admit im not a fan of these options not being included and that car doesn't look quite right without them. 

Clive, if it falls through, Fontain have a GORGEOUS and very rare colour car HERE


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Isn't that the old Thorneymobile?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Looks like it.

Nice choice Clive. RS4's have a lovely balanced f/r power delivery.

I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Clive

Gorgeous motor, is it standard currently ?

Norman


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Gorgeous motor, is it standard currently ?


Currently :roll: :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

paulb said:


> Isn't that the old Thorneymobile?


Looks like it could be.

Though it's now sold anyway.

hink Thorney's was Santorini blue...and if it is his old one, had pretty much every option possible ticked (not by him, but by the previous owner).


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Many congrats Clive, you won't be disappointed, the RS4 is a phenomenal car.

Anyone want to buy mine?!


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

great looking car Clive, ill have to pop down and visit the fleet


----------

